# cat that likes spaghetti



## lotsofbabies (Feb 13, 2008)

My Oliver acts more like a dogs than a cat. He is 8 months old and he likes to eat people food. Today he wanted the spaghetti I was eating I figured he would smell it and walk away but he ate a couple bites. Then i took it away. I thought it was strange for a cat to do. Does anyone else have a cat that wants to eat strange stuff.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Callie would everything and anything, only thing she ever turned down was pretzels. Pringles, Smart Food Popcorn, roasted red peppers, peas, carrots, cantaloupe, butternut squash, salsa...and yes, spaghetti....you name it, she liked it.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup.
Twitch LOVED spaghetti with marinara sauce! And chocolate chip cookies. :? Sundance was wild over potato chips and loved vinaigrette salad dressing and olives. Nanook loves string beans and Typhoon was crazy for cantaloupe.
Cats. Go figure.


----------



## Cricket94 (Feb 14, 2008)

My cats love any type of meat, and sometimes cheese. i noticed when i was eatinf spahetti, cricket liked it. Mostly the sauce though. He kinda likes sausge too!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I win.


Kota ate mustard yesterday.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

skeeter likes pop tarts and almost anything i eat or the dogs eat i dropped a dog treat and he ate it don't worry that was only once i don't make it a habit to give him dog stuff but it just happened that the dogs were in another room when i drop it and he snatched it up. i am starting to wonder if there is anything he don't like.


----------



## placidliver (Jan 13, 2008)

I know a cat who loves bread (but not the crust). Mine seemed to be enjoying a bit of sweet potato I offered before I had to take it away. He was supposed to just sniff it and lose interest :/


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

I dropped a cheezie on the floor yesterday and Benjamin ate it.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

daizy loves peas and aramis like mayo.....daizy will try anything once, if I eat it she thinks she can too!


----------



## 709juggalette (Jan 28, 2008)

lunarbishop said:


> daizy loves peas and aramis like mayo.....daizy will try anything once, if I eat it she thinks she can too!


Thats like mine.They are constantly around and begging when me or my daughter are eating.It doesn't matter what it is!


----------

